# crazy breeder



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

wow i got a pair of breeders from l2ob as well as his other 2 big p's and now the male has three females all black and doing crazy dancing in the water here are some picsn . i had the flash on,and they still look dark. this is insane


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff!
Keep us updated on the :BREEDING!!!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i watched the male blow the rocks out to make a ditch in the rocks,and then a female did the same thing. i have 3 ditches ,or nests in my tank. they are still going strong. fed them an hour ago they all ate alot ,and all stteled down for about 1/2 hour ,and then it started right back up i have a tank now of all blackish purpleish piranhas haha l20b was right this is a very active group of redbellies







i will try to take more pics tuesday


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

some nice looking fish you got there! im jealous lol


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

